# display battery percentage on paperwhite?



## azjerry (Oct 7, 2014)

Call me a geek but I'd like to able to see the battery percentage, ideally on the battery icon. Maybe as part of the device info or ? Possible?

I've got a pw2, supposedly a special offers version from Best Buy but looks like one of the 4Gb Japan versions (serial number 9107xxxxxx).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

To my knowledge, there is no way, on the eInk devices (including the PaperWhite) to see the battery status any way other than the icon at the top when you're on the home page.

You will get an alert when it goes below a certain level -- about 5 percent I think. But, even then, it just says something like 'your battery is getting low'.


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

I would also like to see the battery percentage number displayed. Unfortunately as Ann said there is no way to see it. Maybe it will be available on the new Kindle Voyage, if not we can always make that a suggestion to Amazon. 

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## azjerry (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I'm not surprised that it's not available but figured it was worth asking.


----------

